# Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB irgendwie zu langsam...



## FlieWaTüt (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich etliche Forenthreads und Test's durchstöbert habe, habe ich mir die im Titel des Threads genannte SSD zugelegt.
Leider komme ich nicht auf die angegebenen Werte, bzw. auf Werte, die andere User (mit der gleichen SSD) erreichen.
Hier erstmal mein System:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 980 Black Edition , Sockel AM3+
RAM: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL7
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 5870 Vapor-X 2048MB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64bit (neu aufgesetzt mit allen aktuellen Treibern)

Habe auch bezüglich der Einstellungen im BIOS und im Windows sämtliche erforderlichen Einstellungen gemacht (glaub ich?!).
Screens von den Benchmarks und meiner Konfiguration habe ich angehängt.
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen!


Lieben Gruß,
FlieWaTüt


----------



## thom_cat (29. Juni 2012)

auf den ersten blick würde ich sagen, die ssd hängt an einem sata2 controller.
wobei die amd boards die glaube ich nicht mehr wirklich haben.


----------



## GxGamer (29. Juni 2012)

An welchen Anschluss hast die SSD denn gehängt?
Obwohl es nicht so aussieht als ob das Board noch reine SATA2-Ports hätte. Würde einfach mal einen anderen Anschluss probieren.


----------



## stevie4one (29. Juni 2012)

Laut Homepage von Gigabyte hat das Board *nur* SATA 6GB - also SATA3-Anschlüsse. Daran sollte es nicht liegen. An welchem SATA-Anschluss hängt die SSD? Probiere auf jeden Fall mal den ersten Anschluss aus. Aktuellsten AMD-Treiber installiert bzw. mal den Windows-Treiber (MSAHCI) probiert?


----------



## FlieWaTüt (29. Juni 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> An welchem SATA-Anschluss hängt die SSD?


 
Am ersten Port.



> Aktuellsten AMD-Treiber installiert bzw mal den Windows-Treiber (MSAHCI) probiert?



Aktuellster AMD-Treiber ist installiert. Den Windows-Treiber habe ich nicht probiert.


----------



## FlieWaTüt (30. Juni 2012)

Ok, hat sich erledigt. Es lag an den Bios-Einstellungen. Wie auf dem folgenden Bild zu sehen,
steht die Einstellung "OnChip SATA Type" auf "[AHCI]" und der Punkt "OnChip SATA RAID5 Support" auf "Disabled".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dann "[AHCI]" auf "RAID" umgestellt, um die Einstellung "OnChip SATA RAID5 Support" auf "Enabled" verändern zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschliessend die Einstellung "OnChip SATA Type" wieder auf "[AHCI]" zurückgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig!

Hier der neue Benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thom_cat (30. Juni 2012)

das schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## debalz (3. Juli 2012)

cool - habe genau das gleiche Problem - werds gleichmal ausprobieren heute abend. 
hatte vorher noch schlechtere Werte weil die SSd in den lila GSata-Ports steckte...


----------



## hardware-Noob (29. September 2012)

Hallo

Da ich ein ähnliches System und eine nahezu identische SSD habe, sowie vor nahezu dem selben Problem stehe möchte ich gerne den Faden dieser Diskussion nochmals aufnehmen.

Meine Hardware:
Board GA-990XA-UD3
AMD Phenom II X4 840 Prozessor 3,20 Ghz
16 GB Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher
Sapphire HD6870 1G

Meine Software:
Win 7 64bit
BIOS-Version 990XAUD3.13b

Ich habe eine Samsung 830 Series mit 64GB eingebaut. Diese soll mir nur als Festplatte für mein Online-Game dienen. Ich habe also die alte Festplatte geklont und gegen die neue ausgetauscht. Festplatte wurde erkannt und ich kann auch von ihr aus spielen. Jedoch kann ich kein ACHI anwählen ohne einen Bluscreen zu bekommen.

So sind meine Festplatten/Laufwerke angestöpselt und erkannt:

anonym.to - free dereferer service

Dies sind die EInstellungen die ich im BIOS vorgefunden habe und mit den das System auch läuft:

anonym.to - free dereferer service

Nach den oben gegebenen Vorgaben habe ich die Einstellungen so abgeändert:

anonym.to - free dereferer service

um dann diesen Bluescreen unmittelbar nach dem Windowsscreen zu bekommen bei dem die Lichter aufeinander zu fliegen um das Windowslabel zu bilden:

anonym.to - free dereferer service

Um die SSD optimal zu betreiben benötige ich nun mal das Feature ACHI. Welche Bios-Version sollte ich dafür nutzen ? Welche Einstellungen im Bios wählen ? An welche SATA3-Ports sollte ich die Festplatten anstöpseln um diese jeweils richtig ansteuern zu lassen?

Danke für Euer Zeit und Antworten


----------



## hbf878 (29. September 2012)

msahci ist nicht aktiv. du müsstest zuerst eine änderung in der registry machen, bevor du ahci im bios aktivierst: Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren

hbf


----------



## hardware-Noob (30. September 2012)

Oha , dat soll mal einer wissen ?

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Ich habe es entsprechend abgeändert und nun startet der Rechner sauber hoch.

Ich habe im Bios nun nur die Einstellung bei :   ONCHIP SATA TYPE   nach AHCI    verändert. Ist dies soweit korrekt ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (30. September 2012)

ja, ist korrekt 

hbf


----------



## Metayrox (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte auch das hier angesprochene Problem mit meiner SSD und habe alles wie hier beschrieben abgearbeitet.

Naja soweit es ging mein BIOS hat andere Optionen als hier beschrieben bzw sie heißen anders als hier beschrieben.
Ich habe unter "Intergrated Peripherals" die Punkte "PCH SATA Control Mode" und "GSATA3 Ctrl Mode" auf AHCI gestellt und vorher die Registry bearbeitet.

Der Treiber hat sich installiert und an sich funktioniert auch alles. Auch die Benchmark werte stimmen jetzt (zumindest fast random read ist 60.000 statt versprochenen 80.000 und random write 26.000 statt 30.000). 

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nun beide Festplatten mit dem "Hardware sicher entfernen"-Tool entfernen kann. Dieser wird nun dauerhaft in der Taskleiste angezeigt.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Festplatten nur als ATA und nicht als SATA im Geräte-manager angezeigt werden und im BIOS ncihtmehr aufgelistet werden (vorher war das der Fall).

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das nicht normal ist also mir kommt's sehr komisch vor ^^ 
Wunder mich nur, dass der PC überhaupt noch läuft ohne im BIOS erkannte Festplatten...


Mein System:
Mainboard: Z68XP-UD3
CPU: inter i7 2600k
GPU: MSI N560GTX-448 (chipsatz: 560Ti 448 cores)
SSD samsung 830 128GB
Western Digital WD20EARX 2TB

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort, da ich nichts kaputt machen will aber endlich wieder meinen PC benutzten will und nicht nur den Studium-Laptop ^^


----------



## Marcel1887 (28. Dezember 2012)

FlieWaTüt schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich erledigt. Es lag an den Bios-Einstellungen. Wie auf dem folgenden Bild zu sehen,
> steht die Einstellung "OnChip SATA Type" auf "[AHCI]" und der Punkt "OnChip SATA RAID5 Support" auf "Disabled".
> 
> 
> ...



Muss hier mal den Thread "ausgraben".
Habe im Prinzip das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller, registry geändert und im BIOS auf AHCI umgestellt und habe nahezu den exakt gleichen Benchmark (~250Mb/s lesen, ~240MB/s Schreiben).

Nur habe ich bei mir im BIOS nicht die Möglichkeit die im von mir zitierten Beitrag vorgenommen Einstellungen zu tätigen. Das einzige was ich noch anschalten könnte wäre eine Write Protection, ansonsten gibt es keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Mein Motherboard ist folgendes:  ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5Q3

Liegt es daran, dass es nur "6 xSATA  3  Gb/s ports    " hat und keine 6Gb/s  Ports?


----------



## Raeven (28. Dezember 2012)

Marcel1887 schrieb:


> Muss hier mal den Thread "ausgraben".
> Habe im Prinzip das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller, registry geändert und im BIOS auf AHCI umgestellt und habe nahezu den exakt gleichen Benchmark (~250Mb/s lesen, ~240MB/s Schreiben).



wird sich bei Sata 3GB/s auch nicht ändern


Marcel1887 schrieb:


> Nur habe ich bei mir im BIOS nicht die Möglichkeit die im von mir zitierten Beitrag vorgenommen Einstellungen zu tätigen. Das einzige was ich noch anschalten könnte wäre eine Write Protection, ansonsten gibt es keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Mein Motherboard ist folgendes:  ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P5Q3



liegt wohl an den eingeschränkten BIOS Einstellmöglichkeiten des Mainboards


----------

